# paludarium completed... updated with pics dialup warnin



## jeepman784

hey all. I am thinking of building a paludarium to host some fish and plants obviously, but the main inhabitant is hopefully going to be a snake. My question arises from this particular guest. I would like to do a brackish water flow in the water portion (this might also have problems with suitable plants). Anyhow, i would like to get a ribbon snake, or a northern water snake for the tank. These snakes are native to the area that i live. Will brackish water hurt them? I know they will end up in the water at some time (water snake will hunt fish in the water?) and will probably drink the water.

Anyhow, the reason that i want brackish is so that i can get an archer fish. hopefully one big enough to not be eaten by the snake. Or am i crazy for thinking this would want brackish water?

anyhow, anybody who has vivarium, atarium or paludarium experience with snakes weighing in would be helpful as well.

thanks


----------



## jeepman784

I have also been researching ATB's and am currently designing my paludarium to incorporate a greater area of 'ground' than a 50/50 setup. most of the water would be a 'cave' and flow under a shelf. Most likely the design will be made out of wall board (pink styro) that is shaped and covered with epoxy and some sand for colour followed by another few coats of sealing


----------



## Mettle

I really don't think the brackish water will be good for the snake. And when it comes to snake vs fish - someone is most likely going to get attacked or eaten.


----------



## jeepman784

well it seems that archerfish can live fresh. i think before i get the ATB i will get my tank set up and maybe some anoles/frogs and the archerfish

:edit:

well, plans are drawn up, am hoping to do a step by step for it. i am going to go with the archer fish and anoles to begin. Am going to make a filter with 2 filter pads from an emperor 400 that will be housed in a plexiglass box with water forced through with my current powerhead. a 'pickup' from one end of the tank and an outlet at the other. The 'ground' area is going to overhang about 40% of the water which will be 8-10" deep. There will be some branches and whatnot hanging over the water area and a 'beach' in case the anoles fall into the water or want to go for a swim. hoping the archer fish will be ok with what will probably be 20-25 gallons of water. I am hoping it will be able to snipe some crickets off of the branches should one venture out there.


----------



## dark FrOsT

your plans sounds cool post some pics for us


----------



## LRM

You do realize the ATB will eat the frogs and anoles right?


----------



## jeepman784

yes, anoles are temporary till tank is tweaked a bit to where i like it then introduction of ATB may take place.

i have made a 1:8 model out of clay, and am trying to post pics

pics


----------



## jeepman784

the parts hanging below are kinda like stalagtites (spelling). talking about to the right of the 'middle' waterfall and directly under the middle waterfall. on the far right is an area that will dip 2-3 inches into the water to make a beach for any animals that i might have that need access to in and out of the water. Forgot a side view. the branches will extend into the water and from back to the front of the tank. I am sure my final will differ from this, but i am a horrible 3d designer, so i needed something more hands on.

Filtration system will be behind the styrofoam background/ground that will also be covered with cement as found multiple times on the web. Inlet hole will be placed on the opposite side of tank as waterfall, and have outlet underwater at the area of the waterfall and obvously a small amount to create flow to the waterfall/stream

uno mas


----------



## dark FrOsT

looking great cant wait to see the real thing


----------



## jeepman784

construction should begin monday!! am going to take some step by step pics in case anybody is interested


----------



## jeepman784

update pics... only problem i am having is getting the cement to seal it to stick to the styrofoam. (on a test peice)


----------



## jeepman784

obviously i have to do some artistic modifications to the background. that is just my rough outline. the exacto-knife comes out next


----------



## dark FrOsT

looking good cant wait to see it all done


----------



## jeepman784

finished... no snake tho... maybe next design


----------



## Mettle

Looks fantastic. Great job!

So you've decided to hold off on putting a snake in there? Decided what else might possibly go in, instead?


----------



## skool_uo

that looks amazing. very nice work cant wait to see what u put in it


----------



## jeepman784

for now am thinking anoles, and maybe green eyed tree frog (more foliage is being planned currently). if there were a snake that didn't get big (even corns seem too big at this point) i would be willing to consider. but honestly, snake in there isn't fair, the plans didn't yield as much ground space as i would have liked. lost about 6 inches from the back forward of tank because i built a filter for the water that pumps behind the 'wall'.

Ultimate goal is to build some sort of tank/enclosure to house fish and amazon tree (was original plan for this setup, but don't know how much room they need or if they truly just stay curled up on stick all day). But an ATB with some P's below with some way to keep access from one to other would be AWESOME. Some sort of less visible mesh screen or something.


----------



## Mettle

Now that's a crazy project.


----------



## jeepman784

yea, i don't know why, but have always been very interested in the amazon river basin (fingers crossed to get there somewhere). Would like to make some sort of consistantly amazon habitat paludarium someday

any advise on possibilitys for snakes? or is there nothing that stays smaller and may be happy in such a habitat... footprint of 'land area' is probably equal to 1.5 standard ten gallon tanks


----------



## dark FrOsT

looks great


----------



## GN121406

welll done!! nice finish


----------

